# Adverts we sing along to



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2011)

Thinking of ALisonZ and anyone singing to the Go Compare Advert, does anyon else sing along to adverts, and which ones?

I sing along to most things with a catchy tune even if I don't know the word. I used to sing along to the Tetly Time of day adverts and Just one Cornetto as well as go compare. Also sing along to the one for the stuff for the lawns that features a frog with a watering can and an old Monkees hit which I think is Day Dream Believer.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 11, 2011)

As much as we all probably hate to admit it, go compare insurance.......arghhh....


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 11, 2011)

My nine year old sings

We buy any car dot com.......


----------



## macast (Feb 11, 2011)

oh no!!!  I'm not reading this thread any more!!!   now I will have 'we buy any car' and 'go compare' running through my head all day


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 11, 2011)

mrsjaja said:


> My nine year old sings
> 
> We buy any car dot com.......



from 50 quid to a 100 grand we buy any car..................


----------



## Monica (Feb 11, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> As much as we all probably hate to admit it, go compare insurance.......arghhh....



Go compare drives me mad!!!! I hate it, but, like you, I still sing along in my head GRRRR


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you remember the old Honda ad? "Hate something, Change something, Hate something change something make something bettaaaaar!" Loved it! (Good sentiment too )


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 11, 2011)

Who remembers TRio TTTTTTTTTTTTTrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooooooooooo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l6hnqPrb4M


----------



## HelenP (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's one you younger folk won't remember, but it's an absolute classic, and fab to sing along to!!  

( BirdsEye Steakhouse Grills)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96Z7JMOy6wQ

Oh, and here's another....... I tried DESperately to sing along in time, but don't think I ever managed it!!

(Um Bongo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYj5o4kQsXs&feature=related

xx


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 11, 2011)

Jennywren and Helen P  i remember both of those!!!!!!!!!


I used to like the Kellogs Fruit n Fibre Advert, and the readybrek one (i never went to school glowing orange )


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 11, 2011)

Do the shake an vac to put the freshness back, do the shake and vac and put the freshness back


whilst hoovering your mega flowery carpet with the other hand in the air whilst singing above song.

Love it !

x


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59RDPVN-nuk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmvJoUkDuAU


----------



## Lauren (Feb 12, 2011)

'Got to have a bowl of Kellogg's Fruit and Fibre...'

'I-I-I-I-I-I like your haaazlenuts, your plump and juicy raisins are divine! Your apple slice, banana and your cooooconuts, just make sure the bowl you're in is mine!'

Loved those lol!


----------



## Annimay (Feb 12, 2011)

Everyone's a fruit and nut case   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpg-b3cCHLg&feature=related


Nuts, whole Hazelnuts, Cadburys take them and they cover them in chocolate   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t9ZJK-vc-I

Only the crumbliest, flakiest chocolate   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aUTdYsZda8

Do I sense a theme here?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 12, 2011)

Who said my most hated advert: nuts - whole hazelnuts, Cadburys make them, and cover them in chocolate

I had that sang to me all through school - well my name is Hazel


----------



## FM001 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Who said my most hated advert: nuts - whole hazelnuts, Cadburys make them, and cover them in chocolate
> 
> I had that sang to me all through school - well my name is Hazel






Thanks a lot, I'll be singing that in my head all day now


----------



## Donald (Feb 12, 2011)

For these over a certain age very catchy




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EQ11Ob-d4A&feature=related


----------

